# What did you wish you had asked at early appointments?



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm hoping to use your experience here to help prepare for my next appointment. So far I have had one appointment at the hospital fertility clinic and been referred for CD 2-4 and 22-24 blood tests which have been done. The next appointment is March 12th.

My DP and I have decided I will be the carrying partner for a few reasons although we already know I have PCO/potentially PCOS and also may have issues from major abdominal surgery when I was a child. I'm not too sure what will be discussed on the next appointment (apart from the results of the blood tests) and where we are likely to go next hence the plea for help. 

Are there any tests I should be looking to request next? Is it likely treatment options IUI/IVF will be discussed at this stage? Is there anything you would recommend we do in advance? etc etc

I'm normally a very in-control person with a plan so the whole haphazard world of fertility treatment is very frustrating! 

Thanks for reading   xx


----------



## Orangehope (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi Herts85 

Have you have an AMH test? That's checks your egg reserve and can be done anytime, although that is more for IVF.

Are you thinking IUI before IVF or straight to IVF?


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Orangehope,

I've had AMH and a whole load of other tests done in January. I haven't had the results yet but assume I will get them at the next appointment. Although I will call them to check they have them in advance (I'm learning that a lot of fertility treatment requires chasing people up!).

I'm not sure regarding IUI/IVF as in addition to lack of sperm we also have baby-making factory issues - PCO/PCOS. I'm hopeful that we may get NHS funding so will be guided by what the consultant suggests. My early thoughts are that I would prefer IVF but this is purely because I feel it has a higher chance of success. 

What stage are you at? x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Herts*, if you google the name of your CCG and assisted conception you should be able to find the guidelines that they are following and whether you will get funding or not. 
Best of luck to you both. X


----------



## Oz_angel (Mar 7, 2013)

I wish I'd asked whether our treatment would be consultant led or nurse led, and whether they had a dedicated contact person for queries! 

Several cycles in, I'm still shocked how hard it is to get information about what's happening. All our treatment has been privately funded, so maybe the NHS will be more forthcoming with information. 

In terms of tests (again, this was our experience going privately), the next thing we were asked to have was a Hycosy (check tubes are open) and for my DW before IvF they also wanted an AquaScan to ensure no issues with womb. 

The Lesbian Guide to Pregnancy has some good checklists in it too! 

Good luck!


----------



## zoooooommmmm (Aug 5, 2009)

Immune testing, especially if your mum has a history of miscarriage, found out about my issues after 5 cycles . bit late by then hey


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies!

Jam&Cream - I think I'm Hertfordshire CCG/East of England. I do need to clarify this and ask for a copy of the policy so I'll get that done asap. I think (fingers crossed) we should get funding but I'm not sure whether they will ask us to try IUI first. There's also the possibility that all funding could be pulled, I think one of the Essex CCG's did that which is rather scary   Congratulations on your BFP, hope it all goes well for you! x

oz_angel - Thanks, I hadn't thought to ask about how it will be led. I wasn't sure if hycosy/lap & dye testing was the next step but had a feeling it might be. I will enquire. Good luck for your test date! x

zoooooommmm - Thanks, that's a great idea although I come from a family of women that seem to fall pregnant at the drop of a hat so hopefully it won't be an issue! x


----------

